# Baby slow worm



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking for adders today and found this instead

possibly - probably - the most single most gorgeous cute thing I've ever seen in my LIFE!!!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

they are very cute.

i had one poo on me the other day, i swear there was more poo than there was slow worm!


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

well it must be the first slow worm I picked up that DIDN'T cack on me :lol2:


----------



## jesicoiper (Sep 12, 2013)

Aww it looks cute..i want to hold one aswell!


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

we had loads of these about 3 years ago in our old house we have now moved 1 mile away and in 6 months I aint seen one in our garden :bash:


----------



## animartco (Sep 23, 2013)

Iulia said:


> Looking for adders today and found this instead
> 
> possibly - probably - the most single most gorgeous cute thing I've ever seen in my LIFE!!!! :flrt::flrt:
> 
> [URL="http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll26/cjul/P1020703_zps1a126b1a.jpg"]image[/URL]


 What a darling! Unfortunately the black stripe down the back makes a lot of people think they are adders. It is of course there to make them look like adders to frighten off predators, but it has the opposite effect with some humans!
I once saw newly hatched nestlings, dozens of them it seemed, much tinier than the one you hold. It was a fantastic experience!


----------

